# difference between developer and builder



## celeron (22 Jan 2008)

It’s probably a stupid question but what is the difference between a property developer and a builder?


For an example if you owned 5 acres that was zoned neighbourhood centre, would you use a developer to come up with ideas and a builder for construction if that makes any sense?

The reason I’m asking is because I own such a property but I’m afraid of making a complete mess of things by building units/homes/facilities that aren't in demand so I was thinking of using a developer to help me make the best use of what I have as I have no experience in property development. For the construction then I have someone else in mind.


----------



## Satanta (22 Jan 2008)

In this case, you would be the property developer.

The developer uses a builder (or whatever means is necessary - architects, engineers, QSs, direct labour, etc.) to develop the properties for greater value. The builder comes in where building is needed to provide the changes required. So the names are the key.

I'm not aware of any developers who offer a service where they assist in the planning of developments, but it's something I've never been involved in so may well be available with some searching. 

As for demand etc., very tough for anyone to give a great answer with the current market. An estate agent (EA) in the local area might be one possible route to investigate for assessing the most prudent options. Talking to a few of the builders might also give some beneficial advice while you get a chance to size them up for the potential work. Other avenues would include getting a good architect on board, these are the real people with a flair for design to provide ideas, however I'm not sure how financial/economic focused any individual architect might be (they're trained to design what's striking, not what's profitable).


----------



## celeron (22 Jan 2008)

Thanks, that clears things up somewhat for me. Very helpful answer with good points that I’ll be taking into account.


----------



## rabbit (22 Jan 2008)

Even the "experts" sometimes get it wrong.   I know of one developer who built an office block but later converted it in to a hotel.   I know of another hotel which is now being developed in to apartments etc etc.


----------

